# Thomas Tellefsen (1823-1874)



## Michael Sayers (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Here are four nocturnes on Y.T. by Tellefsen. This is great music in my opinion - and every bit as wonderful as the nocturnes by Chopin and John Field. The pianist, Einar Steen-Nøkleberg, seems to be a tremendous interpreter of them.






I first found out about Einar Steen-Nøkleberg through his magnificent interpretation of this little known pair of piano transcriptions by Grieg.






Mvh,
Michael


----------

